

Feedly fixing reviews? Google Chrome Store - piqufoh
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/feedly-your-news-rss-goog/hipbfijinpcgfogaopmgehiegacbhmob/reviews

======
piqufoh
Have a look at the 'most helpful' reviews - there seem to be two different
texts, repeated many times and attributed to different 'users'.

